# Audi 5-cyl Powered 'Super Chicken' Brings Four Rings and Mad Max Element to Mt. Washington Hillclimb



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audiworld.com has run a report from the recent Mount Washington Hillclimb. The event has long been associated with Audi and quattros have been taking on the mountain for decades. Even more interesting this year is the more Mad Max looking 'Super Chicken' run this year by Vermont native Paul Tingaud. Running a tuned Audi 5-cylinder and not much else in regards to mass, Paul took home third overall. Read more about it over at Audiworld.com.

* Full Story *


----------

